# if you've found out the gender...



## ginloveshemp

Is it what you were hoping for? My guy wants a boy soooo bad. I didn't really care either way, but I want to see his reaction if they tell him were having a boy. :)


----------



## MrsRohner

I didn't necessarily "want" a boy but for some reason I thought he was a boy since about week 8 or so...I was right so that did make me happy!!


----------



## ginloveshemp

Heck yeah, what lady doesn't love being right! Lol


----------



## Mom2Hope

I wanted to have a girl first for only one reason...that was to use the name I had picked out for a girl because it was a combo of my mother's first and middle name and she passed away several years back...so when I found out we are having a boy it was not a disappointment at all...I was over joyed and already in love with him...all it meant was that the girl name has to wait....lol...


----------



## onetwothreebp

Found out we're having :pink: and OH is overjoyed. I am completely gutted, as I was hoping for :blue:.


----------



## ama

My mummy instincts said girl but I was wrong:haha: I'm over joyed to be having another son tho (have 1 girl 1boy already) I didn't mind either way :) but feeling very happy with team :blue:


----------



## BamaGirl87

I really wanted a boy bc I already have a girl,wanted one of both! DH acted like he wanted another girl lol. Sooo excited and happy when they told us we are having a boy :)


----------



## Louise88

My oh was and still is desperate for a boy, I remember he didn't speak to me for 2 days when we found out we were having a girl lol and even then he still clung on to hope that our girl would magically grow boy parts and become a boy at the birth. I wanted a girl though only because I got annoyed at everyone calling my baby a boy and telling that's what I was having I wanted to prove them all wrong... Mean I know lol but I also had a strong feeling I was having a girl from around 12 weeks.

We're both hoping for a boy this time round to complete our family. I don't really want to imagine how my oh will be if we find out we're having another girl :S


----------



## jenniferttc1

With my first I wanted a girl, so sad when I was told boy, BUT he is my entire world and wouldn't have it any other way. This time It don't matter, but my husband wants a girl badly


----------



## Storked

I wanted a girl and my husband wanted a boy. But the day before our ultrasound he looked at me and said that he knew it was a girl- and he was right!
He is the only boy in his family so not like he isn't used to being around women lol! And I think it was hard for him to be disappointed when he was right about the gender.


----------



## teacup22

Very happy! But I think DH is more happy! 
He didn't want anymore children and I said I wasn't sure I could stop at 2 if we had two boys (already have a gorgeous son) but she's all girl and our family is complete...
Though a little sad ill never do this again :(


----------



## Hunbun

I was sure we were having another boy but found out we are having a little girl. 

I was shocked at first, in fact it is still sinking in because I was so sure it was going to be a boy but we are both over the moon. I have always wanted a girl but for some reason was so sure I would only have boys.


----------



## taboo

when you have been waiting 14 years you just hope its healthy but for the record i think flumps a boy oh wants a girl we find out this afternoon as its our wedding anniversary today:thumbup:


----------



## Perplexed

Instinct was 80% sure it was a girl... but somewhere along the lines that changed to no instinct whatsoever, especially early in the 2nd tri.

But it's a girl! And I would have been overjoyed either way.


----------



## Rachel613

We had been trying for a while so we both really didn't care what it was (so I thought!) but when DH heard it was a boy he went crazy, I have never seen him so excited! So then I knew he had been secretly hoping for a boy the whole time haha. It's our first, so I didn't care either way!


----------



## GrowingMum

I was secretely hoping for another girl but we found out its a boy. The fact that we are having a boy is growing on me. I think I was/am just scared as its new. I know how girls work because I am one and had my daughter. Now that I've known for couple weeks I'm getting really excited about having a boy!


----------



## Emma&Freya

I never found out with my first and my OH desperatly wanted a boy and I secretly wanted a girl, so when she was born I kept on saying sorry to my OH but he was over joyed with his princess.

This one we found out we were having a princess and he was disappointed it wasnt a boy but aslong as babs is healthy thats all that matters :)


----------



## taboo

taboo said:


> when you have been waiting 14 years you just hope its healthy but for the record i think flumps a boy oh wants a girl we find out this afternoon as its our wedding anniversary today:thumbup:

and it is a boy xxxx


----------



## Dream.dream

it's a boy and I wanted a boy , baby's dad and my son both wanted a girl tho and my son was very upset he was having a brother not a sister .


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I wanted a boy (so I thought) and OH wanted a girl! We got told baby was a girl at 16 weeks, then confirmed at 20 weeks and Im estatic! Im so in love with her and attached already!! I can't imagine having a boy now, it's weird!


----------



## missjennakate

Being our first baby I didn't mind. But from day dot I had a feeling it was a boy! :) Would of been happy either way but sometimes I am glad it was a boy rather than a girl x


----------



## undomestic

We both really wanted a girl.... My husband even more than I did.. Then a few weeks before the ultrasound, we both started to feel excited about the possibility of it being a boy (tho I was positive it was a girl!!)
Turns out we are having a baby girl.. and we're thrilled! Though, honestly, I would have been totally thrilled with a boy as well.. I kind of wanted to have a boy first, girl second.. but, you don't get to choose, and I'm happy as long as she's healthy!! :)


----------



## lotuspetals

I want one of each, so with this being my first,I didn't care...but the entire time I kept thinking I was having a girl-even though all my dreams were of a baby boy. We did a gender reveal party where we cut open a cake to find out. Sure enough, the cake was blue inside, just like one of the dreams I had! I was shocked, but it was a wonderful surprise. I guess I just need to trust my dreams more.


----------



## ginloveshemp

lotuspetals said:


> I want one of each, so with this being my first,I didn't care...but the entire time I kept thinking I was having a girl-even though all my dreams were of a baby boy. We did a gender reveal party where we cut open a cake to find out. Sure enough, the cake was blue inside, just like one of the dreams I had! I was shocked, but it was a wonderful surprise. I guess I just need to trust my dreams more.

Who made your cake? Lol,sorry, just confused about who would fill it with blue if it wasn't you. :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

You can get the gender written down and sealed in an envelope. Then you give it to a bakery and they'll do it.


----------

